# Anyone seen this board before?



## snoman701 (Oct 6, 2017)

Just as the title suggests. https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171006/b71d1038ae0b9cb67a8c569be49d0f6d.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 6, 2017)

Your link didn't work so I fixed it. Don't use the img button. Just copy and paste the link.


----------



## Bator (Oct 6, 2017)

256K RAM for 500 Series

P.S. oh, I would gladly have bought this one for my collection.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 6, 2017)

I've got a few of them...but whoever gets to this stuff before me kills the value by popping lids, breaking CPU's, etc. So they are exactly as I show it. So it's cool to look at, since it shows not only the dies, but also the bond wires...but just a looker. 

They actually have a sheet of copper embedded between the phenolic boards, pretty cool.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 6, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> Your link didn't work so I fixed it. Don't use the img button. Just copy and paste the link.



Thanks...it was tapatalk, so I'll have to figure out how they code things differently.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 6, 2017)

Bator said:


> 256K RAM for 500 Series
> 
> P.S. oh, I would gladly have bought this one for my collection.



I got your PM, I'm happy to sell a couple...no clue on price, you can make an offer. I have no clue what the value is.

I've got a couple different styles, I'll take a picture of all of them and post.


----------



## Bator (Oct 8, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Bator said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a couple different styles, I'll take a picture of all of them and post.


Sent PM


----------

